# Passer de Xcode 2 à Xcode 3



## greensource (12 Mars 2008)

Salut, je me permet de refaire un post car celui sur "débuter sur Xcode3" est partis sur "par ou on commence la progr" ^^

J'expose vite fait ma situation. Je suis en 3ème année de Licence d'informatique. Je me suis mis un peu tout seul à la programmation cocoa (avec "Cocoa par la pratique" quand même ^^).
Sauf que l'édition que j'ai date de MacOS 10.2 
Du coup bas Xcode3 à quand même beaucoup changé (surtout Interface Builder en fait). J'ai essayer de trouver une nouvelle édition mais à mon avis elle n'est pas plus pour Xcode3.
Donc ma question c'est: Vous pensez qu'il existe quelques part des tutos pour Xcode3 (ça m'étonnerais ^^) ou bien je dois me taper la doc d'Apple? J'avoues je suis un peu fainéant de ce côté et pis bon la farine c'est moins bon qu'un quatre quart


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2008)

La doc Apple est pas mal (en anglais certes).
T'as regardé du côté de projectomega ?


----------



## Céroce (13 Mars 2008)

Project Omega n'a pas été mis à jour depuis longtemps, alors ça m'étonnerait que tu y trouves quoi que ce soit sur XCode 3.

Sinon, as-tu des questions particulières sur Interface Builder? C'est essentiellement l'instanciation des objets qui a changé.


----------



## greensource (13 Mars 2008)

Pas de question précise pour l'instant, surtout que je suis pas au top au niveau vocabulaire spécifique ^^
Oui j'ai fouinié du coté de project omega et en effet c'est pas à jour pour Xcode3.

Le truc qui ma troublé au debut c'est pour créer une nouvelle class et ensuite l'associé à des boutons ou des champs de texte. Ya une espèce de fenêtre noir qui apparait maintenant mais les connections ne se font pas?

Je vais me faire la doc Apple vous avez raison ça peut pas faire de mal ^^


----------

